# Watch out - re post help wanted, cat converter prev posted



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

The storage compound owner where my m/h was robbed did some digging today (info via police I believe). M/h's are currently being hit with a massive crime wave , certainly in S W England at the minute. Catalysts are being stolen all over the place, told of at least 5 storage compounds and several dealers getting wolloped big time, certainly in the Cornwall area, about 60 ml radius at present and spreading!! Cats only targeted, new Fiats seem favourite. Rang my main dealer supplier for parts info this A.M., Guess what, just supplied one to another customer.....his stolen from Fiat m/h this weekend.....
CHECK YOUR MOTORS!!!!

P.S. Reckoned cat bill almost £500, inc gasket b& nuts, ex V.A.T

Flyingpig 8O 8O


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news about the stolen catalytic converter. A few weeks someone posted a link to a catalytic converter guard which is fitted around the unit. It cost £195 i was wondering if anyone had bought one as i am considering it.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*how do they do it?*

after destroying my own cat( dont ask ) i spent 4 hours getting my old one off ,,,,and im an industrial electrician with more tools than my skinny half wit apprentice can carry , rusty bolts , seized nuts, inacessable joints and carbon and oil up to my armpits, next time it will be off to the garage. me think this is only the start....first nationwide stop the flexi card for MH users in europe,then SAGA start ripping people off ,,,now this , where will it stop?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chasper said:


> Sorry to hear your news about the stolen catalytic converter. A few weeks someone posted a link to a catalytic converter guard which is fitted around the unit. It cost £195 i was wondering if anyone had bought one as i am considering it.


Chasper, this one;

http://www.catclamp.co.uk/

I did wonder that if a replacement CAT cost £500 whether the best part of £200 for a deterant was worthwhile.
I guess it depends upon how much you think likely it is to happen to you.
The only shortcoming I can see is the tamperproof tool bit. How unique is it, it it different from a normal one you can buy anywhere?
Ray


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats the one Ray, apparently they can remove one in seconds using a cordless saw, the object would be to deter them, ie, too much trouble and it is transferrable to another vehicle if needed. I will give it some thought. Cheers. Chas.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cat*



chasper said:


> Thats the one Ray, apparently they can remove one in seconds using a cordless saw. Chas.


Nothing so fancy or noisey my friend :- http://www.toolspot.co.uk/product/chain-exhaust-pipe-cutter?source=froogle gone in sixty seconds, bill £500
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cat*

See here also :- 



 easy money for these guys, questions should be being asked where these cats are ending up i.e the scrap yards.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Blimey! £27.95. That is scary.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If the cat is taken by dismantling it that's one thing, but if its taken by cutting, having to replace the sections of the exhaust system fore and aft will add to the total cost.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not only the South West I'm afraid. In the South East those that have been hit are Royal Mail, a motorhome dealer (20+ vans) and another that escapes my memory. One of the added problems is that spares are getting scarce or non existant. Is there no rest for the honest?


----------

